# Tennessee New Guy.



## EastTnJoe (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey all, just signed up and trying to learn as much as possible regarding beekeeping. This is something I've always been interested in and I'm going to get started this spring. My wife and I (and our dumb ol' cat) live in the country and are going to get two hives started, with room for a lot more if we do it right. Thanks on advance for any assistance that you might be able to provide. 

Joe


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource from Greeneville & Greene County!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome to Beesource from Dickson County Middle Tennessee.


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Welcome. I love the tri cities. You'll have a blast with the bees


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year with your bees!


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Welcome- Worked on a Nascar grand touring car in 1968. We opened the speedway there, except it wasn't quite finished (the speedway). We watched them finish, they blasted the last stone out of the third turn while we were there, rolled dirt on it, and off we went, hours late. The track broke up into more of an obstacle course. Our car (Roy Tyner driving) second, Buck Baker won, only a hand full running when they called it.
Bill


----------



## railroadmech (May 17, 2015)

Welcome from Lawrenceburg tennessee


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! Both of you!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome from Knoxville!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Joe!


----------

